

Steelcase creates a new chair for new postures - pedalpete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCmkKMBRZKI&feature=player_embedded

======
pedalpete
this may be interesting, but the closing line they say "when you feel it,
you'll get it".

I feel that if they didn't create an ad that was pure buzzword bingo, and
actually took the time to talk naturally about their creation, we wouldn't
have to see it to get it.

When will we see the end of these sorts of horrible advertisements?

